#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Luang Prabang

## jandajoy

:Smile: Hi all,

We're looking at a bit of trip down to LuangPrabang for a couple of days. We live near Chang Kong but the boss and I are having difficulty getting info.

So far we have a quote of 2500 for the 2 day boat. They wanted to charge me 4100 'till the wife argued em down!

We're also thinking of driving down in our old hilux. But conflicting reports coming in on insurance etc. 
Any advice greatly appreciated.

The other thing is accommodation in LP. Any up to date recommendations or warnings. We'd like a decent place, a/c, ensuite etc.

Plus anything else that's recent. We'll reciprocate with a report of the trip when we get back.

Cheers

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I went down in the speedboat a few years back, but I thought that they have stopped running now.

----------


## jandajoy

Nope, the speed boats still run, fly crash etc.
Not the bosses cup of crazyness though. Nor mine really. My cousin did a couple of weeks ago and said it was the most uncomfortable thing he's ever done.
We're looking at the 2 day job and a decent hotel in LP.
Or car down and back.

----------


## stroller

> We're also thinking of driving down in our old hilux.


Not recommended in the rainy season, nor any other. 
But in the rainy season you may not get there.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Hope this helps.  From the unclassified US State Dep Travel Advisory page:

*SAFETY AND SECURITY:*   In recent years (2003-2005), there were periodic incidents of attacks on buses and other vehicles that killed 22 people; small bombings in public places; and other incidents of violence by anti-government forces. In 2007, the Embassy received reports from multiple sources of sporadic fighting between Lao Government forces and unidentified opponents in the area of Vang Vieng in northern Vientiane Province and in Bokeo Province. The Department of State recommends that U.S. citizens traveling or residing in Laos exercise caution in public places and be alert to their surroundings, since the locations of future violent incidents are unpredictable.  Travelers are advised to be cautious when traveling the roads of Laos and to check with local authorities, transport companies, other travelers, and/or the Embassy regarding any recent developments prior to travel. Road obstacles such as changes in surface conditions due to the weather occur frequently.  
The Lao Government security forces often stop and check all transport on main roads. Travelers should comply with requests to stop at checkpoints and roadblocks.  U.S. citizens, especially those considering travel outside urban centers, are advised to contact relevant Lao government offices, such as Lao Immigration Police Headquarters in Vientiane, the Lao Tourist Police, local police and customs offices, or contact the U.S. Embassy for the most current security information. To avoid trouble with the authorities, U.S. citizens traveling outside of normal tourist areas or contemplating any unusual activity (including, but not limited to, engaging in business, extensive photography, or scientific research of any kind) should consider seeking advance permission from the Village Chief, District Head, Provincial Governor, or National Tourism Authority, as appropriate. 
More than 100 casualties per year are caused by the large amount of unexploded ordnance (UXO) in Laos left over from the Indochina War. Savannakhet, Xieng Khouang, Saravane, Khammouane, Sekong, Champassak, Houaphan, Attapeu, and Luang Prabang Provinces and parts of Vientiane Province are severely contaminated by UXO. In addition, numerous mine fields are left over from the war, including mine fields along Route 7 (from Route 13 to the Vietnam border), Route 9 (Savannakhet to the Vietnam border), and Route 20 (Pakse to Saravane). While traveling in Laos, U.S. citizens should never pick up unknown metal objects and should avoid traveling off of well-used roads, tracks and paths. 
U.S. citizens considering travel by air, road or river within Laos are advised to carefully evaluate the relative risks of the three modes of transport (see sections on Aviation Safety Oversight, Traffic Safety, and River Travel below). Travelers should also exercise caution if contemplating swimming in rivers in Laos. Currents can be deceptive and strong.  
The whereabouts of three Hmong-American men who went missing in August 2007 after reportedly going on a business trip to Xieng Khouang Province remains unknown. The Government of Laos stated that the three departed Laos, but none of the three has contacted family members in the U.S. since they were last seen in 2007. 
U.S. citizens are also advised to exercise caution in remote areas along the Lao border with Burma. Bandits, drug traffickers, and other people pursuing illegal activities operate in these border areas, as do armed insurgent groups opposed to the government of Burma.  Travelers should be aware that from 2004 to 2006, seven Lao- and Hmong-American citizens have been murdered in northern and northeastern Thailand near the border with Laos.  During the same period, a number of non-Americans with ties to Laos have also been murdered in this region of Thailand. In addition, in March 2006 a Hmong-American disappeared from his residence in Chiang Mai along with seven other individuals. In most of these cases, no arrests have been made.  If U.S. citizens, particularly Lao-Americans or Hmong-Americans, must travel to these areas, they should exercise caution and remain vigilant with regard to their personal security. It is also recommended that persons wishing to travel to border areas check first with the Thai Police and the U.S. Consulate General in Chiang Mai or the U.S. Embassy in Bangkok or the U.S. Embassy in Vientiane.  For the latest security information, Americans traveling abroad should regularly monitor the Department of State, Bureau of Consular Affairs’ web site at Welcome to Travel.State.Gov, where the current Travel Warnings and Travel Alerts, as well as the Worldwide Caution, can be found. 
Up-to-date information on safety and security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll free in the U.S. and Canada, or for callers outside the U.S. and Canada, a regular toll-line at 1-202-501-4444.  These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). 
The Department of State urges American citizens to take responsibility for their own personal security while traveling overseas.  For general information about appropriate measures travelers can take to protect themselves in an overseas environment, see the Department of State’s pamphlet A Safe Trip Abroad. 

*CRIME:*  While Laos generally has a low rate of violent crime, it is not immune from crime. While in Laos, Americans should remain aware of their surroundings and exercise appropriate security precautions. With the introduction of methamphetamines and other illicit drugs, thefts and assaults in Vientiane have increased and some have turned violent.  Bag-snatching is increasingly frequent and sexual assaults have also occurred. Residential burglary is commonplace. Expatriates attempting to report burglaries in progress to the police often find that police telephones are not answered or they are informed that the police are not authorized to respond to criminal activity at night or that they have no transportation. U.S. citizens who move to Vientiane are encouraged to contact the U.S. Embassy for security advice. 
Travelers in Vientiane should exercise caution, particularly after dark, at roadside restaurants and stalls near the banks of the Mekong River. Foreigners are often the victims of purse snatchings while sitting down to eat or while riding bicycles or motorcycles in this area. To help ensure the security of valuables and documents carried on their person, travelers may wish to carry them in bags that cannot be easily stolen. U.S. citizens traveling to Vang Vieng should be aware that some tourists have been robbed and assaulted while walking alone to the caves on the far side of the Nam Song River.  Camping at night anywhere except in authorized campgrounds in national parks is dangerous.   Many restaurants in popular tourist locations in the Vang Vieng area offer menu items, particularly “pizzas,” “shakes” or “teas” which may contain unknown substances or opiates. These products are often advertised as “happy” or “special” items. These unknown foods and drinks can be dangerous, causing illness and death. 

*INFORMATION FOR VICTIMS OF CRIME:*  The loss or theft abroad of a U.S. passport should be reported immediately to the local police and the nearest U.S. Embassy or Consulate. If you are the victim of a crime while overseas, in addition to reporting to local police, please contact the nearest U.S. Embassy or Consulate for assistance. The Embassy/Consulate staff can, for example, assist you to find appropriate medical care, contact family members or friends and explain how funds could be transferred. Although the investigation and prosecution of the crime is solely the responsibility of local authorities, consular officers can help you to understand the local criminal justice process and to find an attorney if needed.   See our information on Victims of Crime. 

*MEDICAL FACILITIES AND HEALTH INFORMATION:*  Medical facilities and services in Laos are limited and do not meet Western standards. In Vientiane, U.S. citizens may wish to contact the Primary Care Center also known as the Centre medical de L’Ambassade de France (CMAF), which is supported by the French Embassy.  The CMAF is located on Khou Vieng Road across the street from the Green Park Hotel, Tel. +856-21-214-150, or +856-20-558-4617, email: cmafloa[at]gmail.com.  U.S. citizens in Laos often seek medical care in Thailand. The Friendship Bridge linking Vientiane, Laos, to Nong Khai, Thailand, is open daily 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. Officials generally will allow travelers to cross after hours in cases of medical emergency. AEK International Hospital (tel: 66-42-342-555) and North Eastern Wattana General Hospital, both in Udorn, Thailand (tel: 66-1-833-4262) have English-speaking staff accustomed to dealing with foreign patients. Nong Khai Wattana Hospital in Nong Khai, Thailand (tel: 66-1-833-4262) can handle most simple medical procedures. Ambulances for both AEK International Hospital and Nong Khai Wattana Hospital have permission to cross the Friendship Bridge to collect patients from Vientiane. In Vientiane, the Setthatirat Hospital ambulance (tel: 021-413-720) can take patients to Thailand. The Department of State assumes no responsibility for the professional ability or reputation of these hospitals. 
Avian Influenza:  The Centers for Disease Control (CDC), the World Health Organization (WHO), and Lao authorities have confirmed the presence in Laos of the H5N1 strain of avian influenza, commonly known as “bird flu.” In 2007, two Lao nationals died after contracting the H4N1 virus. Travelers to Laos and other countries affected by the virus are cautioned to avoid poultry farms, contact with animals in live food markets, and any surfaces that appear to be contaminated with feces from poultry or other animals. In addition, the CDC and WHO recommend eating only fully cooked poultry and eggs. The Lao government’s avian influenza hotline may be reached by calling 166 from anywhere in Laos.  This hotline may be used to report suspected cases of avian influenza in animals or humans, or to obtain information on areas in Laos where avian influenza may have been recently detected.  Operators speak Lao and English.   For the most current information and links on avian influenza in Laos, see the State Department’s Avian Influenza Fact Sheet or visit the website of the U.S. Embassy in Laos. 
There is a problem with counterfeit pharmaceuticals throughout Southeast Asia. American citizens should be aware of this problem and purchase pharmaceuticals only through the most reputable pharmacies with a physician’s prescription. 
Information on vaccinations and other health precautions, such as safe food and water precautions and insect bite protection, may be obtained from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s hotline for international travelers at 1-877-FYI-TRIP (1-877-394-8747) or via the CDC’s web site at Travelers' Health | CDC.  For information about outbreaks of infectious diseases abroad consult the World Health Organization’s (WHO) web site at WHO | World Health Organization.  Further health information for travelers is available at WHO | 2008 edition. 

*MEDICAL INSURANCE:*  The Department of State strongly urges Americans to consult with their medical insurance company prior to traveling abroad to confirm whether their policy applies overseas and whether it will cover emergency expenses such as a medical evacuation. Please see our information on medical insurance overseas. 

*TRAFFIC SAFETY AND ROAD CONDITIONS:* While in a foreign country, U.S. citizens may encounter road conditions that differ significantly from those in the United States. The information below concerning Laos is provided for general reference only, and may not be totally accurate in a particular location or circumstance. 
The number of road accidents and fatalities in Laos has risen sharply in the last decade as the number of motor vehicles has increased. U.S. citizens involved in traffic accidents have been barred from leaving Laos before paying compensation for property damage or injuries, regardless of who was at fault.  A driver involved in a traffic accident should remain at the scene and attempt to contact the police or wait for them to arrive to prepare an accident report.  If renting a car or motorcycle, contact the rental company and its insurance agent.  If there is major damage, injury or death, contact the Consular Section or Embassy Duty Officer. 
Traffic in Laos is chaotic and road conditions are very rough. Few roads have lane markings. Where lane markings, road signs, and stoplights do exist, they are widely ignored. Many drivers are unlicensed, inexperienced and uninsured. Driving under the influence of alcohol or illegal drugs is not uncommon, and penalties for such offenses may not be enforced. Theoretically, traffic moves on the right, but vehicles use all parts of the road. Motorcyclists pay little or no heed to cars. Motorcycles carry as many as five people, greatly impeding the drivers' ability to react to traffic. The evening hours are particularly dangerous. Road construction sites are poorly marked, appear with no advance warning, and can be difficult to see at night. Roads are poorly lit, many vehicles have no operating lights, few bicycles have reflectors, and trucks without reflectors commonly park on unlit roads. 
Public transportation is unreliable and is limited after sunset. The most common form of public transport is three-wheeled, open-sided taxis called "tuk-tuks.” Automobile taxis or cars for hire are available at the airport, the Friendship Bridge, and most major hotels, and near the Morning Market in Vientiane. Tuk-tuks and taxis are frequently in poor repair, and drivers generally speak little or no English. Inter-city transport is provided by buses, pickups, and trucks, which are also often in poor repair. 
Emergency services in Laos are either unreliable or non-existent. Lao road traffic regulations require any driver coming upon a road accident to assist in transporting injured persons to a hospital. Emergency telephone numbers in Vientiane are Fire: 190, Ambulance: 195 or 021-413-720, Traffic Police: 191, Tourist Police: 021-251-128 (only for incidents involving tourists).
Please refer to our Road Safety page for more information. 

*AVIATION SAFETY OVERSIGHT:*  As there is no direct commercial air service to the United States by carriers registered in Laos, the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) has not assessed the Lao Civil Aviation Authority for compliance with International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) aviation safety standards. For more information, travelers may visit the FAA’s web site at FAA - International Aviation Safety Assessments (IASA) Program.  

*SPECIAL CIRCUMSTANCES:*
*TRAVEL OF FOREIGNERS WITHIN LAOS:*  The Lao tourist police have informed foreign tourists that a licensed Lao tour guide must accompany any group of more than 5 foreign tourists; however, this regulation does not appear to be strictly enforced.  The authorities may restrict travel in rural areas outside of popular tourist destinations. Restricted areas may not be marked or even widely known by local citizens. If traveling without a reputable tour guide who is aware of local conditions, travelers should consult with local authorities before entering remote areas away from obvious tourist destinations.  Lao citizens who wish to have a foreign citizen -- including a family member -- stay in their home must obtain prior approval from the village chief. The foreigner may be held responsible if the Lao host has not secured prior permission for the visit. American citizens are strongly advised to ensure that such permission has been sought and granted before accepting offers to stay in Lao homes.  Security personnel may at times place foreign visitors under surveillance. Hotel rooms, telephones and fax machines may be monitored, and personal possessions in hotel rooms may be searched. Taking photographs of anything that could be perceived as being of military or security interest may result in problems with the local authorities. See Section below on Photography and Other Restrictions.   
*RELATIONSHIPS WITH LAO CITIZENS:*  Lao law prohibits sexual contact between foreign citizens and Lao nationals except when the two parties have been married in accordance with Lao Family Law. Any foreigner who enters into a sexual relationship with a Lao national risks being interrogated, detained, arrested, or fined. Lao police have confiscated passports and imposed fines of up to $5000 on foreigners who enter into disapproved sexual relationships. The Lao party to the relationship may also be jailed without trial. Foreigners are not permitted to invite Lao nationals of the opposite sex to their hotel rooms; police may raid hotel rooms without notice or consent. 
Foreign citizens intending to marry Lao nationals are required by Lao law to obtain prior permission from the Lao Government. The formal application process can take as long as a year. American citizens may obtain information about these requirements from the U.S. Embassy in Vientiane. The Lao Government will not issue a marriage certificate unless the correct procedures are followed. Any attempt to circumvent Lao regulations may result in arrest, imprisonment, a fine of $500-$5000, and deportation. A foreigner who cohabits with or enters into a close relationship with a Lao national may be accused by Lao authorities of entering into an illegal marriage and be subject to these same penalties.  A foreign citizen who wishes to become engaged to a Lao national is required to obtain prior permission from the chief of the village where the Lao national resides. Failure to obtain prior permission can result in a fine of $500-$5000. Lao police may impose a large fine on a foreign citizen a few days after he or she holds an engagement ceremony with a Lao citizen based on the suspicion that the couple subsequently had sexual relations out of wedlock. 

*RIVER TRAVEL:*  River travel is common in Laos, but safety conditions do not conform to U.S. standards. In particular, travel by speedboat (local term “fast boat”) is dangerous and should be avoided, particularly during the dry season, which generally occurs from December through April. Travel on or across the Mekong River along the Thai border should be avoided at night. Lao militia forces have shot at boats on the Mekong after dark. Several people have drowned during the rainy season while inner-tubing or swimming in the Nam Song River near Vang Vieng. 

*PHOTOGRAPHY AND OTHER RESTRICTIONS:*  Taking photographs of anything that could be perceived as being of military or security interest — including bridges, airfields, military installations, government buildings, or government vehicles — may result in problems with authorities, including detention or arrest and confiscation of the camera. Tourists should be cautious when traveling near military bases and strictly observe signs delineating the military base areas. Military personnel have detained and questioned foreigners who have unknowingly passed by unmarked military facilities.  Because of the prohibition on religious proselytizing, travelers should use caution when taking photographs or videotaping non-Buddhist religious services. If attending public services or religious gatherings, foreigners should ask permission from the local police and civil authorities to photograph or videotape. See section above on Religious Workers. Local police may suspect persons using any kind of very sophisticated still or video camera equipment of being professional photographers or possibly photojournalists which may lead to questioning, detention, arrest or deportation by the police. 

*FINANCIAL TRANSACTIONS:*  There are network-connected ATMs in Vientiane, including those operated by the Foreign Commercial Bank of Laos, also know as the Banque Pour le Commerce Exterieur de Laos (BCEL). BCEL also has network-connected ATMS in Vang Vieng, and the Provincial capital cities, or “Muang”, of Luangnamtha, Oudomxay, Luangprabang, Khammouan, Savannakhet, and Champasak Provinces.  These machines are generally limited to withdrawals of the equivalent of about $100.00 in Lao kip only. Credit cards are accepted at major hotels and tourist-oriented businesses. Credit card cash advances and/or Western Union money transfers are available at banks in most provincial capitals and other tourist centers. While the government requires that prices be quoted in Lao kip, prices are often given in U.S. dollars or Thai baht, especially in tourist areas or at markets. The Lao Government requires payment in U.S. dollars for some taxes and fees, including visa fees and the airport departure tax. 

*CUSTOMS/CURRENCY REGULATIONS:*  Lao customs authorities may enforce strict regulations concerning temporary importation into or export from Laos of items such as firearms, religious materials, antiquities, foreign currency, cameras and other items. It is advisable to contact the Embassy of the Lao People's Democratic Republic in Washington for specific information regarding customs requirements. (Please also see section on “Religious Workers” above). There are prohibitions against importing or exporting more than $2500 (U.S. dollar equivalent) of currency without authorization. Contact the Lao Embassy or Lao customs authorities for more details. In many countries around the world, counterfeit and pirated goods are widely available. Transactions involving such products are illegal and bringing them back to the United States may result in forfeitures and/or fines.
Please see our Customs Information. 

*CRIMINAL PENALTIES:*  While in a foreign country, a U.S. citizen is subject to that country's laws and regulations, which sometimes differ significantly from those in the United States and may not afford the protections available to the individual under U.S. law. Penalties for breaking the law can be more severe than in the United States for similar offenses. Persons violating Lao laws, even unknowingly, may be expelled, arrested or imprisoned. Penalties for possession, use, or trafficking in illegal drugs in Laos are severe, and convicted offenders can expect long jail sentences and heavy fines. Engaging in sexual conduct with children or using or disseminating child pornography in a foreign country is a crime, prosecutable in the United States. Please see our information on Criminal Penalties. 

*CHILDREN'S ISSUES:* For information see our Office of Children’s Issues web pages on intercountry adoption and international parental child abduction.

----------


## jandajoy

^Wow, thanks for that. Interesting

----------


## stroller

^
It's all bollocks, forget it.

Enjoy your trip.

----------


## jandajoy

> ^
> It's all bollocks, forget it.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.


I'd tend to agree, but the bloke was good enough to paste and post it all. All these embassy warnings are doom and gloom at the best of times.
A bit of common sense (the wifes' got some) and we'll go on Sunday. Pics and report to follow.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> ^
> It's all bollocks, forget it.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.
> 
> 
> ...


Sole purpose of posting was to allow for and creat some situational awareness.  Nothing more...  Nothing less.  Now you can proceed with that awareness and not be caught off guard.

Have a good trip.

----------


## jandajoy

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by stroller
> ...


Thanks mate, and I do appreciate your input.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I came down from Luang Prabang to Vang Vien,last December.Fantastic views and a good road. We seen the odd Lao militia man,sitting by the roadside with his AK-47,keeping watch(for Hmong terrorists,I was told),but other than that, a great journey....


great views.....

----------


## jandajoy

^ Nice pics. Thanks for that.

----------


## Scooter

Look forward to seeing your pictures on your return.
Traveled around Laos a few years back,would be interested in seeing if L P has changed too much. It is a world heritage site.
Could post some pics for you but that would spoil the surprise right?

----------


## jandajoy

^ W'ell only be doing CK to LP by boat but I'll do what I can. Errrr. just a thought, am I allowed to post photos? I thould you had to have a million posts or something.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> am I allowed to post photos?


Only if you're smart enough to read the thread telling you how to post pictures before asking lots of stupid questions like "Why can't I post pictures using my hair dryer?".

----------


## jandajoy

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> am I allowed to post photos?
> 
> 
> Only if you're smart enough to read the thread telling you how to post pictures before asking lots of stupid questions like "Why can't I post pictures using my hair dryer?".


Well, that's me fucked then.
Na... I'll give it a go.

----------


## Chong Boy

Was there a couple of months ago. Beautiful drive through the hills and stunning scenery. But its a LONG drive for such a short journey. Not many straight parts of road and too many blind bends with cows EVERYWHERE!!

Stayed in a nice little hotel LP just at the back of the runway. If you see the telecommunication tower in the center of town where the road comes from the air strip, just walk past the tower and it was the first on the left. 280B a night air con room. Clean quiet and nice staff. The guy speaks Laos, good Thai and English.

He even told me not to do a day trip with him as it was cheaper elsewhere and he showed us where to go. Spot on! (maybe he just couldn't be arsed though, I thought it was a nice gesture)

----------


## jandajoy

well, we booked the boat today. a story in itself. All will be revealed in due course.

cheerio

----------


## OB1

*SAFETY AND SECURITY:* In recent years (2003-2005), there were periodic incidents of attacks on buses and other vehicles that killed 22 people; small bombings in public places; and other incidents of violence by anti-government forces.

Anti-government forces supported by the US.

The whereabouts of three Hmong-American men who went missing in August 2007 after reportedly going on a business trip to Xieng Khouang Province remains unknown.

CIA probably caught and sent to jail.

----------


## OB1

I was also thinking about doing the boat to LP and think that it is better to do it alone than to book a charter. From what I have read it is easy to find a boat. The slow boats all stop at the same tourist trap where everyone spends the night at a guest house and then the next day goes on to LP.

----------


## Thetyim

Has anyone driven their own vehicle in Laos.?

I fancy taking the car across.

----------


## benlovesnuk

ive heard that driving it is a good test of skill and nerve, especially if you dont like cliff edge roads, meeting traffic on such roads and the possibilty of being held up by the local highwayman.  :Smile:  then its the perfect way to travel by car

----------


## jandajoy

> I fancy taking the car across.


Me too. Maybe this weekend just to check things out.

----------


## navigair

I a havn`t used the boat up to Luang Prabang  but driving is no problem-- hired a Tiger in Vietianne- loved every minute-- stayed at the Auberge de Calao.  get up early to see the monks and go out to the waterfall.,excellent!!!


 :sexy:

----------


## jandajoy

Met a bloke in Chiang Khong today who brings his car over FROM Laos to Thailand.

He reckons there's a mass of paperwork  the first time but it gets easier. He said, and I find this a bit hard to believe, that it only cost him a 1000 bht. each way. 

I shall inquire further.

----------


## who

> Hi all,
> 
> We're looking at a bit of trip down to LuangPrabang for a couple of days. We live near Chang Kong but the boss and I are having difficulty getting info.
> 
> So far we have a quote of 2500 for the 2 day boat. They wanted to charge me 4100 'till the wife argued em down!
> 
> We're also thinking of driving down in our old hilux. But conflicting reports coming in on insurance etc. 
> Any advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I stayed here several years ago mainly because of the pool.   But was very satisfied all-around.  I had a front room on the 2nd floor and loved to sit out on the balcony with a beer.
-     http://hotels.tripzen.com/luang_prabang/muang_luang_hotel_183578
.

----------

